# Table-Top RPG Nerd-Out Thread



## Foxy Emy (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi all! This idea comes from @Minerva_Minx & @Skittles! A lot of us have played Table-Top RPG's and/or LARPs. But this doesn't really fit well in the Tavern thread which is mostly focused on plain ol' RP without the G so I decided to make this so we have a place to nerd out, together!

What games have you played? What editions? Show off some character art, fur otherwise!


----------



## Skittles (Dec 1, 2020)

RAAAAAAWR!!!!

I have played Pathfinder 1st and 2nd Edition! DnD 3.5 and 5.. And I am currently looking through the rulebook to the Dark Eye, thanks to a certain @ClumsyWitch who recommended this to me. It looks incredibly dope!

I am terrible at making characters! I have my two favourites which I remake constantly! Seriously I love them too much. 

Eldrana, the selfless warrior/Paladin and Mirian the mischievous arcanist mage/Chronomancer.

This is them doing some spelunking!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 1, 2020)

Ok, and if you need a necromancer me...





Thanks to Knoxhop and Felipe Colombari, respectively.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 1, 2020)

I played DnD (3rd? or 3.5) back in high school with a group of friends. It was usually a pretty good time playing with them, I think our main campaign went on for the better part of a year. We played a few other systems, too, that I can't remember the names of. It was about 14, 15 years ago. Haven't done anything since but I've always kind of missed it.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 1, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ok, and if you need a necromancer me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the paladin gets ahold of the lich's phylactory, the lich cries out "WAIT! I JUST WANTED TO MAKE SOME MORE FRIENDS!"


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 1, 2020)

Here is what I am using for my Grippli Alchemist in the Iron Gods AP until some more permanent art comes in.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 1, 2020)

God back in the day I was hardcore into Warhammer, Warhammer 40k and Mordheim. I had expansive armies and set designs for Orks, Tomb Kings, Eldar, Necron and my favs the Tyrannids. Got some of my friends into it and we would meet every other weekend to battle with 1000 or 2000 pt armies and then nerd out about the lore. God I miss those days. Went to a couple of cons and entered some of my figures into the painting contests.

Also played a few other tabletop figure games like Mechwarrior


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 1, 2020)

Mechwarrior was great.  Warhammer Fantasy was fun.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 1, 2020)

Never heard of Mechwarrior. Never played Warhammer Fantasy but I did do Dark Herasy with a character based off of the Dread Pirate Roberts from Princess Bride.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 1, 2020)

I have a decent sized Battletech collection. I have the Mechwarrior Second Edition book and I also picked up Mechwarrior: Destiny but haven't played with anyone. Waiting for Covid to end so I can LFG, but might check the Battletech Discord to see if anyone has had success running a game through Discord.

Haven't played Shadowrun Tabletop but have played the PC games and read a couple books so I'm familiar with the Universe.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 15, 2020)

I played D&D 5E, some starter campaign. I ran a Tiefling Warlock named R'ee who had a pseudodragon named Dergn, a mouse named Tahko, and a woofer who came pre-loaded with the name Gil. Was turning into some got dang Dr. Doolittle. It didn't last long though... The DM was new to DMing, he was trying his best, but between him only really being able to do linear story and the other people there not really getting into the game, I lost interest. My work schedule was also starting to get in the way so I blamed that and got da hecc out.

My love for D&D comes from a lil Twitch show called Critical Role. I tell ya, watching professional voice actors play the game really brings it to a whole 'notha level. Combat doesn't really interest me, it's the character and world building that really makes the game, and they really bring out that aspect as well as you could ever hope.

I also have a small obsession with dice... I am cat, they are smol and shiny, not a surprise! The obsession is only hindered by the fact that I don't have money for the prettiest ones, and only the prettiest ones will do. I currently have one set, dark blue "moonstone", and a delicious smelling wood dice vault for said set to be comfy and safe. I also splurged and kickstarted a pretty rainbow shiny and a pretty black set that I get in April maybe, assuming they ship on time.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2020)

Big on D&D and Pathfinder 1e (never tried the second edition).  My unofficial start on D&D was 3rd edition, did some official play in 4th, but I've gone overboard on 5th edition.

I only really got to play World of Darkness ONCE and it was an offshoot of... I want to say Hunter.  I have really wanted to run a Werewolf The Apocalypse campaign (though my idea probably does not fit the lore or the expectations of World of Darkness).

Shadowrun, I wanted to, but never really got a good chance due to an oversized group back when I didn't have control of my anxiety.

I've played other systems.  All Outta Bubblegum, Crash Pandas, Actual Cannibal Shia Labeouf (yes, that is seriously a one-shot-worthy TTRPG), All Flesh Must Be Eaten, Call of Cat-Thulhu, Ninja Burger.... the list goes on.

I modified a set of GURPS Lite rules into a rudimentary system and also played a homebrew system when someone ran a Shin Megami Tensei campaign once (no I'm not sharing the system, lots of its details are lost to time and it pretty much required a working knowledge of Excel to work.  Also the system was way broken).

Sooooo.... yeah, big on TTRPG.  No art from me though, I'm really bad at that stuff.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 19, 2020)

Mechwarrior as a TTRPG is tons of fun, though I started with the just as fun video games. MW5 is tons of fun btw, though that's for another thread.

TTRPGS I did play DnD 3.5, DnD 5E, Pathdfinder 2E and Dungeon World. Of those systems I think I like Pathfinder the most, though 5E is pretty good too. I'm currently involved in a 5E game with a pretty good dm and a fun group of people to play with.

Current character is a chaotic neutral sorcerer in a 5E game, and have acutally been finding alot more utlity in the cantrips than the higher level spells! I think people understimate the utility of cantrips too often.

I have a bit of character art, but, I tend to keep those things to myself.


----------



## Demohr (Dec 25, 2020)

I DM a lot of 5e.  And I have plenty of characters to show off - though typically I don't get to play them 







Balvalor - my Dragonborn Wizard










Here's a scene of a group I'm running. Title is 'Simpler Times'. Unfortunately, two of the characters are dead 





Lots of the art done is of my wife's characters, as she's typically a player in my games. (In the last one, she is the long dark haired girl in purple.)


----------

